# Blueprints To a First Auto Grow



## realdude88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello I'm a new member and i have read so much i think im ready to start. I  just wanted to let you know my plans. I'm open for any and all suggestions, so do so freely. From my research i think im gonna go for a hydro set up. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47364
I'm gonna use the auto flowering seeds and try to grow 8 at a time. I was gonna get a 400-600 watt *Electronic (digital) Ballasts with hps lights . 
Im gonna use a corner of a room im a show a pic of the corner its roughly 3'x6-7'. The room is empty so i can be real flexible with it . What i needed help was on choosing: Nutrients, Auto seeds i was looking for something good color, smell, potency and high yields ( not a  big smoker looking for max $ back). And other material . The set up im thinking bout gettin comes with **:
(1) 20 gal. single outlet air pump 
(1) 8ft air line 
(1) 6 in air stone 
(8) 1 1/2 in square Sure To Grow grow cubes
(1) Hydroton clay  pellets enough for 8 - 3" net pots
(8) 3 in net pots*


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay bro I am on my PC now so let me see if I can help you at all....
First off your choice of hydro...you cld grow 8 sexually mature clones in that thing but putting even 8 autos will be mighty cramped...I cld see 3 or 4 max in that thing...

As for lights I wld go with a 600w digi ballast with both a HPS bulb and a MH conversion bulb...using the MH for veg and then switching to HPS at first sign of flower...you can get away with just the HPS bulb though as most of the autos life will be in flowering mode...

Since you are going to use a spare room I wld buy a grow tent for sure...they are cheap and well worth it for 2 reasons at least...1st off they will enable you to get away with a 600w light since you will be lighting the tent and not the room...and secondly it will help you hve complete control over the growing environment....even though you are doing autos and 12-12 lighting is not necessary it's still nice to hve the grow contained in the tent...

Lastly is your needs as far as auto strain choices...everybody wants something with great color, smell, potency, and yield..that wld be the holy grail but you might hve to sacrifice something to get the other things...

Buddha White Dwarfs are a good yielder and are hella potent but they are not a pretty color and they smell like dead skunk roadkill....the high is way on the couch lock side also..

Russian Rocket Fuel is probably the closest I hve gotten to the grail as far as autos goes...great yield, hella potent, they don't smell bad at all, and the high is middle of the road...both a bit energetic and calming and soothing...they are not a pretty color though but I care most about potency and yield...they do taste real good from a bong...

Let me know if I missed anything... I can provide links to the grow tent on ebay with free shipping and the links to the auto seeds if you need them...

Peace


----------



## realdude88 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks so much & yea would it be easier using grow bags or soil? and yea please send links


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some links to various things you are going to need at good prices:

ppm test pen>>>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/micdtdstemec.html

ph test pen>>>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

2x4x5ft grow tent on ebay 94.90 free shipping>>>hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/2x4x5-FT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-HYDRO-BOX-HUT-CABINET-BL_W0QQitemZ300343210214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45edd9b0e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

600w digi ballast hps light set up>>>>hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-600-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-600w-Sun-Sodium-System_W0QQitemZ390086614634QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad2f95e6a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

*SEEDS*

2 pages of auto seeds at Attitude seed bank>>>hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/cat_43.html

Auto seeds at dope seeds>>>>hxxp://www.dope-seeds.com/auto_flowering_seeds.htm

Single seed centre (Good for buying just 1 or 2 seeds)>>>hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


As always we can not direct link so you need to change the hxxp to http

Hope this helps


----------



## realdude88 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks again... i had a question should i look for feminized auto seed. Dont wanna go thru all the trouble since its my first grow. Also do you have any suggestion from Attitude since they have a good rep. of some femed seeds. And i think im gonna use a closet in that room with almost the same dimension of that tent, i really wanna save money since its my first grow.
I have a pic to the bubble hydro system i want to get : 

And i think im gonna use your suggestion on the lights and do you have some suggestions on some good easy nutes for beginners and my particular dro set up. 
Thanks again and i'll take any comment on my choice of dro set ups and please people any comments!!!!!!


----------

